# Training at home ?



## datisstom (Apr 18, 2012)

I started Wadoryu Karate a month ago. Today at the training we talked about competeting and the sensei said only the best can compete. I want to compete really bad so I'll have to get good and train a lot, but at my dojo we only train three times a week, which makes it hard to get really good at it to he able to conpete.. So basicly I want to start training at home, but I don't know how to start.

TL;DR: I want to start trainig at home, where to start and how to?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 18, 2012)

The short answer is to go home and repeat the lessons you're given in the dojo. About a billion times.
Practice each move slowly, trying to get the technique perfect. Then gradually build up speed.
Then move on to training with a heavy bag and a speed bag.
Then practice patience. Enthusiasm in a new student is admirable, but you're just starting to learn something that will take you a lifetime to master.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 18, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> The short answer is to go home and repeat the lessons you're given in the dojo. About a billion times.
> Practice each move slowly, trying to get the technique perfect. Then gradually build up speed.
> Then move on to training with a heavy bag and a speed bag.
> Then practice patience. Enthusiasm in a new student is admirable, but you're just starting to learn something that will take you a lifetime to master.


This.

Of course, You can also pick an individual movement, and repeat it a kajillion times. Just make sure Youre doing it right before You drill it in.


----------



## burleighgirly (Apr 20, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Of course, You can also pick an individual movement, and repeat it a kajillion times. Just make sure Youre doing it right before You drill it in.



Particularly if it's a move you didn't like, got any feedback on during class (good or bad), or that you don't feel comfortable with. All practice is worthwhile.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 20, 2012)

I frequently practice certain techniques at home, but I also ask questions about proper form before I do....practice, patience, practice, and more practice, if it takes a lifetime, I'll spend a lifetime - if only to bring honor to the sport...


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 6, 2012)

What everyone else has said. Although, just to clarify, what sort of comps are we talking about? Not being a Karateka, I'm interested in if it's form/kata based or sparring style? If it's the latter, hitting a bag will only get you so far of course - as hard as you think you can hit it, a bag doesn't hit back  Regardless of what your goal is, are you able to spend some time with a senior student (comp level or otherwise) outside the Dojo to practice? I say a senior student rather than a beginner because the senior can offer some tips as you go which you may or may not have missed during class. If nothing else it will get you used to reading your opponent and reacting to them as opposed to having everything pre planned in your head a la Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Tez3 (May 6, 2012)

Supra Vijai said:


> What everyone else has said. Although, *just to clarify, what sort of comps are we talking about*? Not being a Karateka, I'm interested in if it's form/kata based or sparring style? If it's the latter, hitting a bag will only get you so far of course - as hard as you think you can hit it, a bag doesn't hit back  Regardless of what your goal is, are you able to spend some time with a senior student (comp level or otherwise) outside the Dojo to practice? I say a senior student rather than a beginner because the senior can offer some tips as you go which you may or may not have missed during class. If nothing else it will get you used to reading your opponent and reacting to them as opposed to having everything pre planned in your head a la Sherlock Holmes



I was going to ask what sort of comp it was, kata on your own, as long as you are sure you have the moves down correctly will be fine but kumite is a lot harder to practice on your own. As in all fights though all plans go out the window with the first punch!
Senior student idea is good.
In Kata comp a simple kata done really well will score better than a messy half baked complicated kata. You will be expected though to do the kata to the standard of your grade. However I've never had anyone in any style I've had anything to do with compete after just a months training, seems premature to say the least, unless it's just a small club/school comp? I can't imagine knowing or learning enough in a month to be able to compete.


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 6, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I was going to ask what sort of comp it was, kata on your own,* as long as you are sure you have the moves down correctly will be fine* but kumite is a lot harder to practice on your own. As in all fights though all plans go out the window with the first punch!..... However I've never had anyone in any style I've had anything to do with compete after just a months training, seems premature to say the least, unless it's just a small club/school comp? I can't imagine knowing or learning enough in a month to be able to compete.



That part right there is why I just said senior student and left it at that  With no disrespect to the OP and without knowing specifics of prior experience given profile lists primary art and rank as none, it is highly doubtful that anything would have been understood let alone internalized after a month... I know 5 years on, I'm still learning or having those :idea: moments with even basic movements as we go back and re-explore them. I am giving the OP benefit of the doubt and thinking comps are a lot further down the track, it's just excitement and/or enthusiasm at this stage and wanting to get to that level and asking how. I could be wrong though and it actually is a comp so soon after starting, which as you said is very odd


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 6, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> As in all fights though all plans go out the window with the first punch!



Couldn't resist including this tidbit from John Lennon _"Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans"_ - same can be said of combat, in the ring or out


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jun 11, 2012)

All you can do is go home and practice what you were taught at your Dojo/school. If you practice everyday for 15-20 minutes on your own, you will get better and more fluent with your katas/forms, and techniques.  As for sparring, if you have a full body mirror, shadow-box for 20 minutes a day.  If you want to grapple at home, it is a little harder, you would have to go to a Dick's Sporting Goods, or order off of a martial arts supplier website a grappling dummy, which can be expensive.


----------



## Aurum (Jul 1, 2012)

Very helpful responses. 

I have a doubt. Would you say that all tiny bit of training is worthwhile? Also, would you say It's easy to become rusty if one doesn't train for a while? Is it easier to get rusty than to become in shape? How easy/hard?

Thank you very much


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 1, 2012)

Aurum said:


> Very helpful responses.
> 
> I have a doubt. Would you say that all tiny bit of training is worthwhile? Also, would you say It's easy to become rusty if one doesn't train for a while? Is it easier to get rusty than to become in shape? How easy/hard?
> 
> Thank you very much



Depends on the person. Ive had to stop training for up to a month in the past, and lost absolutely nothing, other than needing to spend a little longer warming up.
But i know people who need to be refreshed if they stop for more than one week.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jul 2, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Depends on the person. Ive had to stop training for up to a month in the past, and lost absolutely nothing, other than needing to spend a little longer warming up.
> But i know people who need to be refreshed if they stop for more than one week.



Likewise I've had 6 months off training before and come back with relatively little difficulty getting back into the swing of things. As a general rule though, it can be safe to assume that it is a lot easier to lose than to gain. Take the gym for instance, if you go regularly and build up your muscles, you will find that physique disappears very quickly if you take an extended break from the workout and isn't regained instantly or easily when you decide to go back. Speaking for experience here, doing half the workout I used to do 6 nights a week one or two nights after a year or so off is killing me! 

The important thing is to remember getting in shape is one thing, training is another. Whilst you can inter-relate both, they are two different areas and need to approached differently in most cases. Going back to training after time off means you still have some basics in muscle memory (hopefully) which takes a lot longer/more effort to fade than just being in shape.

EDIT: I forgot to add this before, yes all training, no matter how tiny it seems helps. Every little bit counts and should be considered worthwhile. The caveat being as long as it is correct training of the proper material; there is not much point drilling something daily and trying to get good at it, if you are doing it wrong after all.


----------



## Marcy Shoberg (Jul 4, 2012)

datisstom said:


> TL;DR: I want to start trainig at home, where to start and how to?



As others have said, you want to practice things you do in class.  But, I have one additional suggestion for you.  I think you should write notes about what you practice, like maybe make yourself a little chart of thing to practice at home.  Then, every few weeks, look back at what you have practiced lately and decide if it is having the results you want. I also think it might impress your instructor if you showed him a chart of what you had been practicing after a few weeks and asked for his suggestions.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jul 4, 2012)

Marcy Shoberg said:


> As others have said, you want to practice things you do in class.  But, I have one additional suggestion for you.  I think you should write notes about what you practice, like maybe make yourself a little chart of thing to practice at home.  Then, every few weeks, look back at what you have practiced lately and decide if it is having the results you want. I also think it might impress your instructor if you showed him a chart of what you had been practicing after a few weeks and asked for his suggestions.



I like the idea of a chart or table of things to work on and reviewing your progress periodically. Personally though, I'd worry less about "impressing" my instructor by showing him charts or tables but rather let the fruits of my efforts show themselves in my actions at class. Your instructor can tell if you've worked on things at home, taken on feedback or just ignored it and turn up to class going through the motions just by you attending class. 

It might be worth working out an actual, full fledged training program with the instructor in question as they will know what needs work and what to focus on better than a group of strangers on a forum (or in the early days, even you) ever will.


----------



## monk64 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've found it helpful to videotape myself.  Yes, an instructor's eye is the most valuable, but even your own eye can spot weaknesses or things you thought you were doing right that you weren't.

No need to be super-formal about it...just record, watch, correct, repeat.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 18, 2012)

monk64 said:


> I've found it helpful to videotape myself.  Yes, an instructor's eye is the most valuable, but even your own eye can spot weaknesses or things you thought you were doing right that you weren't.
> 
> No need to be super-formal about it...just record, watch, correct, repeat.


Agreed - But You need a solid knowledge base first.


----------



## Prostar (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, I'll go on record as disagreeing with the billion times advice.  I would ask my students to go home and practice about twenty reps of each technique and no more.  It is a doable target and does not lock in bad technique.  Hang on to a chair, a door frame or a little brother and practice the kicks slowly.

And for the really sneaky training aid, balloons.  Tie a string to a balloon and hang it from a tree and kick at it.  Then hit it on the return swing.  Take the oblong type, toss it up, and try to kick it across the room.  You have to hit it at the fat end or it just tumbles in place, mocking you.  Balloons make you humble.

For my kids class I would have the parents blow up the balloons.  Each kid gets one.  The name of the first game is "Keep the balloon off the floor, no hands."


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 31, 2012)

Prostar said:


> Ok, I'll go on record as disagreeing with the billion times advice.  I would ask my students to go home and practice about twenty reps of each technique and no more.  It is a doable target and does not lock in bad technique.  Hang on to a chair, a door frame or a little brother and practice the kicks slowly.
> 
> And for the really sneaky training aid, balloons.  Tie a string to a balloon and hang it from a tree and kick at it.  Then hit it on the return swing.  Take the oblong type, toss it up, and try to kick it across the room.  You have to hit it at the fat end or it just tumbles in place, mocking you.  Balloons make you humble.
> 
> For my kids class I would have the parents blow up the balloons.  Each kid gets one.  The name of the first game is "Keep the balloon off the floor, no hands."


I kicked a balloon once after reading that it was a good idea online - Never again.
My ears are sensitive enough.

In all seriousness, to each Their own. Your method of teaching is not the only way. Your aim for 20 reps or so is intended to meet a different end than those who want to drill something so many times They lose count, until it pretty much has to be in the millions or billions.


----------



## DennisBreene (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree with most of the suggestions. I also agree that it's a little early to start competing. I would suggest that you go to the next competition; to observe. Even if you've been to competitions before. Unless things have really changed or it's a very small event, there will be plenty to observe and now you have a small selection of techniques of your own. Watch the low belt competitors and compare how they use technique for sparring and form and weigh it against your technique. Then watch higher belts and finally the black belts.  Try to train your eye to see the techniques and the subtle variations, particularly as the competitors move up in skill. This mental preparation will help you in the dojang as you begin to learn by observing senior students.  There will be a lot of competitions if you wish; but first you need to learn to walk.
Dennis



Tez3 said:


> I was going to ask what sort of comp it was, kata on your own, as long as you are sure you have the moves down correctly will be fine but kumite is a lot harder to practice on your own. As in all fights though all plans go out the window with the first punch!
> Senior student idea is good.
> In Kata comp a simple kata done really well will score better than a messy half baked complicated kata. You will be expected though to do the kata to the standard of your grade. However I've never had anyone in any style I've had anything to do with compete after just a months training, seems premature to say the least, unless it's just a small club/school comp? I can't imagine knowing or learning enough in a month to be able to compete.





Dirty Dog said:


> The short answer is to go home and repeat the lessons you're given in the dojo. About a billion times.
> Practice each move slowly, trying to get the technique perfect. Then gradually build up speed.
> Then move on to training with a heavy bag and a speed bag.
> Then practice patience. Enthusiasm in a new student is admirable, but you're just starting to learn something that will take you a lifetime to master.


----------

